# List Of Reptiles In Great Britain



## Natonstan (Aug 9, 2008)

List of reptiles of Great Britain - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

So how many have you seen?


----------



## Stubby (Jan 30, 2007)

All of the native ones, except for the Smooth Snake. I've never lived in the right part of the UK to spot one of those...but someday 

Hoping to go on a training day next year so I can take part in some reptile survey work in my area.


----------



## Torres13 (Aug 30, 2007)

I like in Birkdale where the Sand lizards are from but I am yet to see one in the wild. Few people round here have them on display and you can go in and have a look etc.


----------



## monitor mad (Jun 16, 2008)

Adder,grass snake,smooth snake,sand lizard,common lizard,red eared slider 
all in the ainsdale/birkdale areas and slow worms down south :2thumb:


----------



## cubeykc (Aug 8, 2008)

i dont know but i want thay green lizard lol


----------



## chris s (Jun 25, 2007)

i'd love to view and photograph smooth snakes and adders in the wild. would have thought there would be some in the countryside near me but dont have a clue where to look


----------



## shep1979 (Feb 24, 2008)

when i was a kid i used to catch comman lizards and keep them in a huge fish tank that i converted and they used to breed for fun i would grow on the babys and then release them back to the wild when they was bigger ,and i used to get the odd slow worm as well ,crass snakes and adders were very comman to find as well ,i used to live just outside salisbury on salisbury plain as my dad was in the army ,it was just easy to find them in the local fields ect


----------



## monitor mad (Jun 16, 2008)

chris s said:


> i'd love to view and photograph smooth snakes and adders in the wild. would have thought there would be some in the countryside near me but dont have a clue where to look


This one in cornwall in august sunning itself


----------



## Elmodfz (Jan 18, 2008)

I have seen a grand total of none of them lol.


----------



## 955i (Aug 17, 2007)

Seen all reptiles except smooth snake and seen all native amphibians.


----------



## stuartdouglas (Mar 5, 2008)

shep1979 said:


> when i was a kid i used to catch comman lizards and keep them in a huge fish tank that i converted and they used to breed for fun i would grow on the babys and then release them back to the wild when they was bigger ,and i used to get the odd slow worm as well ,crass snakes and adders were very comman to find as well ,i used to live just outside salisbury on salisbury plain as my dad was in the army ,it was just easy to find them in the local fields ect


 
Are these the ones that burp and fart in polite company and pick their noses and wipe it on the sofa?:lol2:


----------



## shep1979 (Feb 24, 2008)

haha very funny lol i bet i could find a spelling correction in one of ur posts :lol2:


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

I have seen Adders on the Isle Of Arran, & Sand Lizards at Chester Zoo! :lol2:


----------



## Lizamphid (Aug 25, 2008)

All of them including wall lizard. but not seen pool frog


----------



## Varanus guy (Sep 30, 2008)

Sand lizards are strictly protected and classed as endangered so taken 1 out of the wild even temporarily is a crime. hope that helps :2thumb:


----------



## Varanus guy (Sep 30, 2008)

you gotta admit wall lizards do look alot like some species of monitor lizards they got that pointy head nd long tail the only probs is that they drop their tails so they cant be


----------

